# Woodland Pro Chains



## ccwhite (Jan 28, 2011)

Just picked up two 18" loops of Woodland Pro chainsaw chain. http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WPL+30RC66&catID=11810 Fantastic cutting As good or better than the Stihl chain, and I've been a firm believer in Stihl chains. I would not have an Oregon chain. Running them on a Stihl ROLLOMATIC E Standard 18" bar. and they run through seasoned black locust (AKA organic steel) like it was poplar. I am really impressed. We'll see how they hold up in the long run. Got the advice on here about a year ago to give em a try and finally did. Anyone thinking of trying them, don't wait a year they were only $13 each and a dozen files were only $10.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried the files yet? I'll need some more real soon,been wanting to try them out.Northern has that same brand,$15 for a dozen.There's a store about 5 miles from me,I'll head over in a few days. That chain sounds good too,may pick up a couple while I'm there.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 28, 2011)

Haven't used the files yet but they look fine. Plain ol' 7/32" round files. I just thought that was cheap. I never bought a dozen before. They're a couple bucks a piece at least to pick em up one or two at a time.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 28, 2011)

I know one thing,the Oregon files sold now are crap compared to the ones I was using 20+ yrs ago.I want to go back to the old full chisel chain like it was then also.Those safety chain loops Oregon's sold for a while are a real pain in the ass.My 24" & 36" chains are skip tooth,which really speeds up the cutting in larger material.


----------



## southbound (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wait till you try to hand file them

I like the chains myself but I find myself taking them to the dealer to sharpen..... After a time or two they don't like it when I bring them in.. Kinda hard on the rock I guess....

Hard as nails they say round here....


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 28, 2011)

Woodland Pro chains always feel as good as Stihl, but then I start cutting and think they dull up more quickly.  Let us know about longevity.

S


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> Just wait till you try to hand file them
> 
> I like the chains myself but I find myself taking them to the dealer to sharpen..... After a time or two they don't like it when I bring them in.. Kinda hard on the rock I guess....
> 
> Hard as nails they say round here....



+1 But they are a good chain if you prefer grinding your chains.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Brand new chains always seem like the best EVER!  I get husky chains from my local dealer.  I would rather they get the money and stay in business than fedex and others...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Brand new chains always seem like the best EVER! I get husky chains from my local dealer. I would rather they get the money and stay in business than fedex and others...



I would love it if the local dealers would carry more choice's...I had to break down and buy a 14 inch .043 yesterday $20.76 cents
WOW!  with a 6 pack of one shots 31.83 out the door....Stihl shaking my head....

woodland pro 41inch comes in around the same price 23.00bucks. 141 drive lenks 

This is what I am going to try for the first time on Sunday 30+ TREES need drop see how it does.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Oregon-chai...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35af69a1bb


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 28, 2011)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> ...they were only $13 each...


I can't believe some people will pay close to that much just to get them sharpened.


----------



## southbound (Jan 28, 2011)

Jay that chain will do well...

I have a few loops and I like it...

It just seems to stretch faster on a stihl bar...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 28, 2011)

southbound said:
			
		

> Jay that chain will do well...
> 
> I have a few loops and I like it...
> 
> It just seems to stretch faster on a stihl bar...



running my gd 20 inch bar Sunday.


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 29, 2011)

My brother-in-law's dad er uh my sister's father-in-law ... Tom. Tom and I were cutting together a year or 2 ago. Nothing tough just clearing pine. He has the identical saw as me, Stihl 039 with 18" bar. After cutting for a while we both stopped and he asked me "You're running a Stihl chain aren't you?" I said "Yeh, Why?". His answer surprised me because I hadn't been watching him at all just cutting. (Cutting pine is fun because the saw just flies through it!) He said "You're outcutting me 2 to 1." He assured me that he'd had been facing the right direction that I was in his field of view while he was cutting and he could see how much faster I was getting through the wood than he was. He told me that he was using an Oregon chisel chain. He sharpened it up (to make sure he hadn't hit a rock or a nail or something that he didn't notice) while we were taking a little break and fueling up. I just fueled up. We went back to work and sure enough that Oregon chain couldn't keep up with the Stihl chain. I picked his saw up later by accident and noticed something was wrong once I started cutting. Amazed me. He and I have both run strictly Stihl chains since. I will let him know how this experiment with the Woodland pro chains goes.

I'll get out and cut some more this weekend.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 29, 2011)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Just picked up two 18" loops of Woodland Pro chainsaw chain. http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=WPL+30RC66&catID=11810 Fantastic cutting As good or better than the Stihl chain, and I've been a firm believer in Stihl chains. I would not have an Oregon chain. Running them on a Stihl ROLLOMATIC E Standard 18" bar. and they run through seasoned black locust (AKA organic steel) like it was poplar. I am really impressed. We'll see how they hold up in the long run. Got the advice on here about a year ago to give em a try and finally did. Anyone thinking of trying them, don't wait a year they were only $13 each and a dozen files were only $10.



I have the MS290 and 20" bar and the 2 chains it came with and thinking of getting a bit more aggressive chain... without attempting to find the box they came in I have no idea about pitch and guage and all that, is this chain your talking about going to work on my saw (20" version of course)?

Last time I was in the woods I cut a cord of that hard, dry, dead locust... I know exactly what your talking about. Maybe its the Ohio black locust! Where I was cutting was within an hour roughly of Stuebenville, near Mechanicstown.

As someone else said above, new equipment always seems great, report back after a few resharpenings. I'd be really interesting in your findings after then...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 29, 2011)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
			
		

> ccwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check your bar it will be stamp what you have. Then post what you find.


----------



## southbound (Jan 29, 2011)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
			
		

> ccwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will work if you get the right chain...

.325 or .375


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 29, 2011)

The Stihl website shows all chain, bar, and sprocket combinations.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 29, 2011)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> My brother-in-law's dad er uh my sister's father-in-law ... Tom. Tom and I were cutting together a year or 2 ago. Nothing tough just clearing pine. He has the identical saw as me, Stihl 039 with 18" bar. After cutting for a while we both stopped and he asked me "You're running a Stihl chain aren't you?" I said "Yeh, Why?". His answer surprised me because I hadn't been watching him at all just cutting. (Cutting pine is fun because the saw just flies through it!) He said "You're outcutting me 2 to 1." He assured me that he'd had been facing the right direction that I was in his field of view while he was cutting and he could see how much faster I was getting through the wood than he was. He told me that he was using an Oregon chisel chain. He sharpened it up (to make sure he hadn't hit a rock or a nail or something that he didn't notice) while we were taking a little break and fueling up. I just fueled up. We went back to work and sure enough that Oregon chain couldn't keep up with the Stihl chain. I picked his saw up later by accident and noticed something was wrong once I started cutting. Amazed me. He and I have both run strictly Stihl chains since. I will let him know how this experiment with the Woodland pro chains goes.
> 
> I'll get out and cut some more this weekend.



Tom can't sharpen a pencil!
OREGON CHAIN kicks ass!


----------



## Dingeryote (Jan 29, 2011)

Been running the Carlton/Woodland pro Chisel and semi-chisel for a couple years now.

It's not as smooth cutting as Stihl RMC/RSC or Oregon LGX as it is not a low vibration chain design.
Vibes don't bug me as much as some folks though and I really don't notice it much.

Otherwise, the Woodland Pro holds up as well as, or better than Stihl in our sandy high silica trees around here, which is my main concern.
Oregon LGX is made out of crusty dog terds, and needs touching up on every tank even with relatively clean unskidded wood..I hate it.

Speed wise, I used to run nothing but Stihl in 3/8 and .325. I'd put the Carlton/Woodland pro Semi-chisel as dead even with Stihl RMC, and the full chisel just slightly behind Stihl RSC.

The trick to filing, is to use a finer toothed file on the better chains.
The elcheapo Oregon and Windsor files, are too course to do more than skitter and stutter on the thicker and harder chrome on the Stihl and Carlton cutters.
With the finer files, you get a smoother cut and remove less per swipe, but get a better edge.
If the file is skating, just keep making passes untill it bites. 
Grinding wheels operated by the unskilled, trash good chains and cost folks good money.
Touch up on every other tank, and every time you rock out, and you can take a chain down to the nubbins without needing a grinder...unless ya find wire.

On the .325 Carlton/WP I'm kinda looking to go back to running Stihl RMC. The WP isn't offered in semi-chisel just chisel, and no Chisel chain will hold up worth a tinkers damn on skidded high silica content Hickory. It's almost as fast as RSC though, and does hold up better than the Oregon LPX that costs almost half again as much.
If a guy is cutting clean wood, the .325 WP RC is a bargain!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Jan 29, 2011)

Dingeryote - you seem to contradict yourself if I am reading you properly... "the Woodland Pro holds up as well as, or better than Stihl in our sandy high silica trees around here" but later say your wanting to go back to running Stihl RMC, apparently because its wont hold up on your high silica hickory...


----------



## Intheswamp (Jan 29, 2011)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
			
		

> Dingeryote - you seem to contradict yourself if I am reading you properly... "the Woodland Pro holds up as well as, or better than Stihl in our sandy high silica trees around here" but later say your wanting to go back to running Stihl RMC, apparently because its wont hold up on your high silica hickory...



He's talking about chisel versus semi-chisel...apparently semi isn't offered in the WP .325 that he needs.  He needs the semi to hold up to the silica.  It sounds like he'll continue running WP semi-chisel in the 3/8" pitch.

Ed


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 29, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> Tom can't sharpen a pencil!


Maybe so, or maybe the Oregon was a safety chain.  Did Tom's sharpening skills improve when he switched to Stihl?  Probably an apples to oranges or a green to yellow comparison.

I don't buy safety chain and I won't buy Oregon chain anymore after I cut with Stihl.  Stihl seems to hold an edge much longer.  Are you going to say I can't sharpen a pencil either?  I sharpen the Stihl chain the same way I sharpen the Oregon.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 29, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> localLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah ,,,you prolly sharpen just fine.
I'm going out on a limb and say you nose dive your saw in the dirt to much!
There is a way to cut muddy wood without dulling a chain.
If there was that much difference in the chain Oregon wood be out of business.
There a reason more loggers run it than Stihl chain.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 29, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> Nah ,,,you prolly sharpen just fine.
> I'm going out on a limb and say you nose dive your saw in the dirt to much!


Nope.  I buy ony Winter cut wood, processed with modern equipment that doesn't skid it on the ground.  My wood monger sets it up off the ground on stringers.  My aim is dead on... if'n I cut on the ground, I put pressure on the round with my foot and I nose it just far enough that the bark breaks off, or I roll the log and finish the cuts with the top of my bar.



			
				localLEE said:
			
		

> There is a way to cut muddy wood without dulling a chain.


Ja, in the old days I cut lots on the landing where the wood was dirty from skidding.  It's a very tricky manouver and one I am even hesitant to describe here since it can easily result in kickback, but esentially you plunge cut into the wood and cut outward from the inside, rolling the cut so the dirt is not pulled into the kerf.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 29, 2011)

localLEE said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never ran the oregon, But I will know for sure Sunday!


----------



## ccwhite (Jan 30, 2011)

OhioBurner, like someone else said check your bar to figure out what size you need. I run a 3/8 pitch with a .050 bar groove on an 18" bar that runs 66 links. I run chisel chain with no antivibration or reduced kickback features. If you run the same chain you'd just need a longer loop therefore more links. Check you're bar it's stamped into the steel.

localLEE, Tom ain't no pup. He sharpens chain just fine. Sharpens his Stihl chains the same way he used to sharpen those crappy Oregon chains. Sorry you're such a Oregon fan. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I'm sure Oregon chains are really quite awesome and I've just been surrounded by incompetents my whole life. I'll run right out and buy a couple to put on my really great Husqvarna chainsaw that rarely ever sees any action because of its unwavering suckiness. Hope this makes you feel better


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2011)

ccwhite said:
			
		

> OhioBurner, like someone else said check your bar to figure out what size you need. I run a 3/8 pitch with a .050 bar groove on an 18" bar that runs 66 links. I run chisel chain with no antivibration or reduced kickback features. If you run the same chain you'd just need a longer loop therefore more links. Check you're bar it's stamped into the steel.
> 
> localLEE, Tom ain't no pup. He sharpens chain just fine. Sharpens his Stihl chains the same way he used to sharpen those crappy Oregon chains. Sorry you're such a Oregon fan. Didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I'm sure Oregon chains are really quite awesome and I've just been surrounded by incompetents my whole life. I'll run right out and buy a couple to put on my really great Husqvarna chainsaw that rarely ever sees any action because of its unwavering suckiness. Hope this makes you feel better



Naw,,, you didn't hurt my feelings.
I know what I know and it's a hell of alot more than a bunch of weekend wood warriors.

BTW Husky is a good saw, but 2nd place is the same as last in my business.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jan 30, 2011)

â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
			
		

> Dingeryote - you seem to contradict yourself if I am reading you properly... "the Woodland Pro holds up as well as, or better than Stihl in our sandy high silica trees around here" but later say your wanting to go back to running Stihl RMC, apparently because its wont hold up on your high silica hickory...



Baileys Woodland pro in .325 is all Round chisel, and it's decent stuff, but semi-chisel is more suited to our needs, so as soon as the rest of the spool is used up, it's back to the RMC. Given clean wood though, it wouldn't be an issue.

Sorry to cornfuse.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 30, 2011)

Dingeryote said:
			
		

> â–ºâ–ºOhioBurnerâ—„â—„â„¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your buying rolls of .325 what are you running to need that much .325?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 30, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Dingeryote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eye wuz wondering the same thing.


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2011)

Dingeryote said:
			
		

> Baileys Woodland pro in .325 is all Round chisel, and it's decent stuff, but semi-chisel is more suited to our needs, so as soon as the rest of the spool is used up, it's back to the RMC. Given clean wood though, it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Sorry to cornfuse.



Welcome to Hearth.com, Dinger. Good to see you here!


----------



## Dingeryote (Jan 31, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Dingeryote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



346XP Mostly. 

Got busy clearing old fencerows and loops got expensive.
Also do a bit of clearing here and there, as well as keeping the woodlot thinned and cutting for heat.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 31, 2011)

Dingeryote said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweeet thats alot of chain with the ice storm coming you could be Golden!


----------



## Dingeryote (Feb 1, 2011)

Not much more than a couple 16" loops left LOL!!
Got into an old fencerow about 400 Rods long, that had seen 2-3 fences over the years, and chewed up half a dozen loops before I figured out what was going on. LOL!!
It killed me to leave everything from toes to nose to rot.

No Ice coming this way. Just another 12-15" of snow, plus the lake effect stuff. Kids and plow guys will be happy.
You guys down south are gonna get the ice and ugly mess. Good luck with it.


----------

